# American Brahma Club



## GAchickshusband (Feb 2, 2014)

Here's the website that is linked from PoultryShowCentral.com for American Brahma Club. http://theamericanbrahmaclub.org/

Now, it may just be me but something seems a little off.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

It's in another language, lol. And it does look aweful weird to be the American Brahma Club. Here is the link to a couple I found the other day, They may be the same thing, but in English.

http://www.americanbrahmaclub.webs.com/

http://www.americanbrahmaclub.org/


----------



## GAchickshusband (Feb 2, 2014)

I found it rather amusing when I opened that link. I guess they went back to the Asian origins of the Brahma. lol


----------

